# Don Juan του λόρδου Βύρωνα



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει έγκριτη μετάφραση του *Don Juan* του λόρδου *Βύρωνα*; Συγκεκριμένα, με ενδιαφέρει το εξής απόσπασμα:

_Good company ’s a chess-board- there are kings,
Queens, bishops, knights, rooks, pawns; the world ’s a game;
Save that the puppets pull at their own strings,
Methinks gay Punch hath something of the same.
My Muse, the butterfly hath but her wings,
Not stings, and flits through ether without aim,
Alighting rarely:- were she but a hornet,
Perhaps there might be vices which would mourn it._

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Μπορεί να μην είναι χρήσιμη, αλλά αυτήν αλίευσα και οφείλω να την καταθέσω. Είναι η μετάφραση του Γ. Πολίτη σε πεζό, από τον Γ΄ τόμο των _Λόρδου Βύρωνος Ποιημάτων_ (Αθήνα, 1871), Άσμα 13ον, στροφή 89:

Η καλή συναναστροφή είναι ως το ζατρίκιον, εν ω υπάρχουσι βασιλείς, βασίλισσαι, επίσκοποι, ιππόται, κλέπται, τοκογλύφοι· ο κόσμος είναι παίγνιον, με μόνην την διαφοράν ότι τα νευρόσπαστα αυτού έχουσιν εν εαυτοίς τας χορδάς της κινήσεως· μοι φαίνεται ότι δύνανται ωσαύτως να παραβληθώσι προς τα πρόσωπα αστειοτάτης κωμωδίας. Η εμή Μούσα, ήτις είναι χρυσαλλίς έχουσα μόνον πτερά και ουδέν κέντρον, περιίπταται ασκόπως ένθεν κακείσε και σπανίως αναπαύεται· εάν ήτο σφηξ, ίσως ήθελε προξενήσει θρήνον εις τας κακίας.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2009)

Προφανώς ο Γ. Πολίτης δεν ήξερε από _ζατρίκιον_ και πολύ περισσότερο από σκάκι, όμως (σχεδόν) τα πάντα είναι κάπου και κάπως χρήσιμα... :) Πολλά ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο *nickel*.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2009)

Ιδιαίτερα η μετάφραση των pawns σε «τοκογλύφοι» είναι αριστουργηματική. Πάντα είχα την απορία ποια λεξικά χρησιμοποιούσαν οι μεταφραστές εκείνου του καιρού. Και αν τα άνοιγαν όσο συχνά θα έπρεπε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2009)

Πάντως, για το _pawn -> τοκογλύφος_ πες ότι μπερδεύτηκε με το _ενέχυρο_. Από ποια σημασία του _rook_ βγήκε ο _κλέφτης _ δεν καταλαβαίνω...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2009)

*rook*1,_ n._ 2. a sharper at cards or dice; swindler.
_–v.t._ 3. to cheat; fleece; swindle.
(Και στη Ματζέντα: 1. γδύνω πελάτη (σε λογαριασμό), 2. εξαπατώ, 3. κλέβω στα χαρτιά)

Δηλαδή εννοείτε πως εδώ ο Βύρων _ΔΕΝ_ επιδιώκει την αμφισημία των _rook_ και _pawn_; Εγώ ήμουν βέβαιος, και το θαύμασα. Τόσο έξω έπεσα;


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από ποια σημασία του _rook_ βγήκε ο _κλέφτης _ δεν καταλαβαίνω...


Είχε παλιά τη σημασία του απατεώνα και του χαρτοκλέφτη, από rook = κουρούνα (ίσως με επίδραση του crook). Αλλά και η κίσσα κατάντησε κλέφτρα, τα 'χει η ζωή αυτά. :)

Για την αμφισημία δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω, Ζαζ, αφού σωστά απαριθμεί και αναφέρει τα κομμάτια του σκακιού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως, για το _pawn -> τοκογλύφος_ πες ότι μπερδεύτηκε με το _ενέχυρο_. Από ποια σημασία του _rook_ βγήκε ο _κλέφτης _ δεν καταλαβαίνω...



Αφού έγραψα εκατό φορές (με κόπυ-πέηστ βέβαια ) *θα κοιτάω πρώτα τα λεξικά μου* να πω ότι μου φαίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η παρατήρηση του Ζάζουλα πως ο λόρδος μας χρησιμοποίησε άψογα τα κομμάτια του σκακιού για κοινωνική κριτική. Εδώ ίσως έχει σημασία να αναφέρω ότι ο πύργος (rook) στα χρόνια του Βύρωνα λεγόταν πολύ συχνά ακόμη _castle_ (από όπου και το _castles _ για το _ροκέ_) και επομένως ίσως η επιλογή του rook να μην είναι τυχαία...


----------



## sunshine (Apr 22, 2009)

Η επιλογή του μεταφραστή, όμως, ήταν σίγουρα τυχαία...


----------

